# Wo stehen Forellen Nachts?



## futzydc (12. Mai 2004)

Moin,

mich würde mal interesieren wo Forellen Nachts stehen. Ich Angel an einem see der aber auch ein Bachlauf hat von der breite 3m breit 1m Tief.Stehen die Forellen Nachts im Bach oder eer im see.

Gruß Futzydc


----------



## anglermeister17 (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wo stehen Forellen Nachts?*

Da gilt nur: probieren, probieren .... Am tag gehts in der Regel dort auf jeden fall gut, aber das ist ja auch nachts von gewässer zu Gewässer verschieden, und auch von Tag zu Tag sogar, weil regenbogenforellen Vagabunden ohne feste Standplätze sind.
Sie sind dort, wos genug und reichhaltig futter gibt, also kann man IMMER davon ausgehen, dass im bachlauf zu jeder Tageszeit Fische stehen, denn hier wird durch die leichte strömung ständig sedimente aufgewirbelt und zieht entweder die Forellen selbst oder Kleifische an, denen wiederum die Forellen folgen. Ich würds zuerst im Bachlauf probieren. 
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## Ramon (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wo stehen Forellen Nachts?*

Ich denke selbst wenn man weiss wo sie sind ist es schwer Nachts Forellen zu fangen


----------



## Bäcköring (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wo stehen Forellen Nachts?*

Ich denke nachts kann man Forellen gar nicht fangen. Die jagen nämlich auf Sicht und das ist nachts denkbar schwer


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wo stehen Forellen Nachts?*

Ja, Forellen sind in der Nacht schwer zu überlisten, Es gibt jedoch jetzt einen Teig von Berkley der leuchtet, vielleicht gehts damit..


----------



## arno (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wo stehen Forellen Nachts?*

Moin!
Wird aber echt schwer werden, auch wenn der leuchtet!


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wo stehen Forellen Nachts?*

Meerforellen werden in Norddeutschen Flüssen oft nachts gefangen... Warum sollte das mit Bach und Regenbogenforellen nicht auch gehen??? Für was hat ein Fisch ne Seitenlinie??  Und einen Gruchssinn?? Das geht, probier es einfach...


----------



## futzydc (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wo stehen Forellen Nachts?*

Hallo,

alles klar jungs danke für die schnellen Antworten.
morgen gehts los drückt mir mal die daumen.
Gruß Futzydc


----------



## Peter Bach (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wo stehen Forellen Nachts?*

Hallo!

Also ich habe schon so einige male am Forellensee in Limburg-Linter beim Nachtangeln mitgemacht. Und da kann ich ganz klar sagen: Forellen beissen auch Nachts!!!

Habe die meisten Bisse auf Bienenmaden und/oder weissen Powerbait gehabt. Dieses neue Powerbait/Glow habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobieren können.

Wo die Forellen nachts stehen, kann ich leider nicht so einfach sagen. da wie schon angesprochen die Regenbogenforellen Vagabunden sind. 

Gruss Peter


----------



## Bäcköring (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wo stehen Forellen Nachts?*

Das man Forellen auch nachts fängt ist mir neu. Hab ich so gelernt und hat sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen am wasser gedeckt. Beim Aalangeln hat man dann in der Dämmerung noch forellen auf Wurm oder Köfi gefangen. Sobald es dunkel war, war es dann auch mit den Forellen aus.
Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren


----------



## Peter Bach (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wo stehen Forellen Nachts?*

Ist wirklich so. Habe schon sehr oft Nachts bei absoluter Dunkelheit Regenbogenforellen fangen können. Zwar bringen geschleppte Köder nachts nichts, aber gegen eine duftende Bienenmade evtl. noch etwas mit Powerbait "veredelt" sind auch die "getupften" machtlos.

Streng genommen gehört die Regenbogenforelle ja auch nicht zu den Forellen. Vielmehr handelt es sich um eine Vertreterin der Familie der Atlantischen Lachse. O.k. beide Arten also Forellen und auch Lachse gehören der grossen Familie der Salmoniden an....aber vielleicht hat dies ja auch etwas mit dem Beissverhalten bei Dunkelheit zu tuen?

Sei es wie es ist, wünsche auf jedenfall PETRI HEIL!!!
Gruss Peter


----------



## Alleskönner (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wo stehen Forellen Nachts?*

Ich war auch schon des öfteren Nachts auf Forellen gegangen,aber bis her noch nie etwas gefangen(außer einen Wels).Ich hab schon oft gehört das die Forellen Nachts in den Uferbereich ziehen,um dort kleine Fische zu jagen die ja bekantlich auch Nachts ans Ufer ziehen.

pser Forellenteig von Berkley(Glow)ist meinermeinung nach nur geldmacherrei,er leuchtet etwas also fast garnicht und der klebt total an den Fingern das ist echt zum :v.Tagsüber schon getestet,Ergebnis:1Forelle von13 hat auf den Teig gebissen#v .Ihr könnt ja mal berichten wie der Teig so in der Nacht ist#6 

Gruß Alleskönner


----------



## Zanderseb (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wo stehen Forellen Nachts?*

An einem Gewässer bei uns in der nähe,gibt es auch Forellen im Einlauf.

Dort darf man aber nicht angeln.

Ich habe aber mal vor 3 Jahren dort nachts eine Wurmrute hingestellt,uns diese auf meinen Funkbissanzeiger gelegt.

Alle virtel Stunde ging die Post ab.

Und immer war ne Bachforelle drann.

Das Forellen nachts nicht beißen sollen höre ich jetzt zum ersten mal.
Kann mir aber Vorstelen das es Nachts auf Kunstköder nicht so gut geht.
Aber wie gesagt,auf Wurm gehts gut.


----------



## Peter Bach (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wo stehen Forellen Nachts?*

@Alleskönner: Hab auch schon von so einigen gehört das der Leuchtteig sehr schlimm an den Fingern klebt. Aber über die fängigkeit höre ich recht unterschiedliche Meinungen. Der eine schwört drauf..der andere findet es zum Ko**** naja, habe mir eben ein paar Gläser von www.forellenteichangeln.de bestellt. Werd sie mal testen und meine Meinung dazu dann später hier im AB posten.


----------



## havkat (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wo stehen Forellen Nachts?*

Moin!



> Vielmehr handelt es sich um eine Vertreterin der Familie der Atlantischen Lachse.



Hoohooooo! Langsam! 

Die Stammform der Regenbogner, die Steelheadforelle, stammt immer noch aus dem Pazifik. 

Nix Salmo sondern Oncorhynchus mykiss.

Besonders große, fast ausschließlich räuberisch lebende Forellen, kann man auch nachts erwischen.
Das Beispiel Meerforelle wurde ja schon erwähnt. Sowohl im Meer als auch im Fluss ist die Dämmerung/Nacht die beste Zeit während der Sommermonate.

Ich würde in der Nähe des Bacheinlaufs fischen. Die misstrauischen, alten Semester verlassen, bei Dämmerung, ihre Einstände im Tiefen und jagen dort wo nachts die Fischbrut ist. Im Flachen. 

Bei Spinnköder oder Fliege würde ich dir schwarze Muster empfehlen und oberflächennah fischen.
Leise sein! Die sind nicht umsonst groß und alt geworden.


----------



## Peter Bach (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wo stehen Forellen Nachts?*

...Atlantisch..pazifisch..ist doch egal.. Aber im endeffekt habe ich doch recht das die Regenbogenforelle im eigentlichen Sinne nicht zur Familie der Forellen gehört, oder??? Habe das zumindestens mal gelesen. Aber lasse mich natürlich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.

Gruss Peter


----------



## havkat (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wo stehen Forellen Nachts?*

Stimmt. Nach neueren Untersuchungen soll die Steelhead den paz. Lachsen näher stehen als den Forellen.


----------



## marc77 (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wo stehen Forellen Nachts?*

servus Leute

habe beim Aalangeln meine bislang drei größten Bachforellen in einem kleinen Wiesenbach gefangen. Alle auf Tauwurm bei stockfinsterer Nacht. 

In einem Baggersee fing Nachts beim Zanderangeln mal ne große Regenbogen. Denke also schon das es funktioniert.


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wo stehen Forellen Nachts?*

hmm, da bin ich irgendwie baff! 
Ich angel jetzt schon seit 9 Jahren regelmäßig in unserem kleinen Flüsschen auf Aal, tagsüber habe ich dort schon viele viele Forellen gefangen, doch mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit wars immer vorbei...Außer Aal, Zander und Waller haben nur große Karpfen, Döbel und kapitale Rotaugen nachts gebissen.... 
Kann mir das irgendwie nicht erklären, aber vielleicht gibts da tatsächlich regionale Unterschiede ???


----------



## havkat (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wo stehen Forellen Nachts?*

Versuch mal ´nen kleinen, schwarzen Wobbler, Franzl. 

Schwimmend, flachlaufend. Einfach abtreiben lassen und dann langsam u. mit Spinnstops einholen.
Funzt besonders gut in kleineren Fliessen. (Dänemark und Bayern )


----------



## Peter Bach (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wo stehen Forellen Nachts?*

Hallo Franz.

Regionale Unterschiede sind dafür wahrscheinlich nicht verantwortlich. Aber wahrscheinlich ist der Geruchssinn bei den Forellen doch besser als allgemein angenommen wird.
An vielen Forellenseen finden ja regelmäsig sog. Nachtangeln statt. Und dort werden Nachts auch regelmässig Regenbogenforellen gefangen. 

Gruss Peter


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wo stehen Forellen Nachts?*

@havkat
naja, ich will ja nachts gar keine Forellen fangen, aber was mich verwundert, is dass die tagsüber den Wurm nehmen und wenn es dunkel wird nicht mehr...


----------



## altersalat (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wo stehen Forellen Nachts?*

Ich glaube auch , dass es nachts mit Kunstködern schwierig wird, aber warum sollten die kein Wurm- oder Madenbündel nehmen.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wo stehen Forellen Nachts?*

Hallo Franz,
hast Du denn nachts vieleicht andere Gerüche an den Fingern  ?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wo stehen Forellen Nachts?*

@Andreas Thomsen 
Kann schon vorkommen, aber dann bin ich bestimmt nicht beim Angeln :q


----------



## futzydc (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wo stehen Forellen Nachts?*

Hallo, schönen Dank für die vielen Antworten.Heute nachts gehts los nach Dk werde das dann mal antesten.

Gruß Futzydc #:


----------

